# Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou blanc?



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Maple Hill Farm Vega kidded last night with buckling/doeling twins. The doeling is chamoisee, and the buckling looks to me to be cou blanc. He looks white in the front, but the hair has a darker undertone. Does that matter? Would he be cou clair because of that? Their sire is Enchanted Hill Marmot (chamoise with cou clair shading - Nigerian Dwarf) and Vega is a chocolate mini-Nubian with random white splashes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Cute kids! I cant see the Nubian in them. : )


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Yeah, it's funny how each set of kids looks different. The last one she had (with the same sure) turned out chocolate with airplane ears... The doeling's ears are longer than a Nigerian's, and they're a little airplane-ish, but the buckling looks all Nigerian...


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

He looks white too me, I would call him a cou blanc. I think of cou clair being more tannish. Really, it doesn't matter too much though. It's the same pattern and close either way, that is what matters  My does change colors when I clip them anyways! lol


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

They are VERY VERY cute, btw!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Oh so cute! I keep looking at the birth announcements 'cause I'm so ready for babies. I can't wait till my kidding season comes...but seeing these pictures seems to just make the waiting harder!
Congrats!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Congrats on the new babies! They are very cute.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

SOOOO Cute....like the pic-I would think the buck is a cou blanc-we had a buck with similar color pattern, but he didn't haveh the black stockings...don't know if that matters or not-but CUUUUTTEEEE!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Aww...they are cute... :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Cute kids :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

Very cute    The buckling looks like a cou blanc. He's so adorable :greengrin:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Vega's buckling and doeling twins - cou clair or cou bla*

As I understand it, to be accurately described as cou blanc means all the white areas must be uniform. In other words, if some of the white is actually more cream or darker, technically speaking the goat would then be cou clair. Sometimes color can change with age too.


----------

